# Gender Dimorphis. Shieldmaiden.



## Bortasz (Sep 5, 2014)

I found this video. It is little political but, in the end it is quite good research on the Women Warriors in Viking Society.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm sorry, I can't accept a video in which the narrator repeatedly says "feminists" in a voice dripping with distain, and has as the description for this on his YouTube page, _"The feminist propaganda is busy ret-conning history to claim that 50% of Viking armies were made up of women. Sounds plausible. Or not." _as being _"a little political."_

I'm not entirely sure what this video is doing here, but it certainly does not represent "good research."  What it is, is a highly political and gendered attack on a news story that got picked up and run with for a couple weeks with too much enthusiasm, and which over the past few days has been self-correcting.

Just wow.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 5, 2014)

It's an interesting topic for discussion, and one that can certainly be had on this site. The derisive, snarky, and insulting nature of the video only ensures that any commentary is likely to be acrimonious.

I'm closing this thread for that reason. If anyone wants to start a thread for a balanced and respectful discussion of female warriors in history, and what recent news reports got right or wrong, please feel free to do so.


----------

